# Green basses - yay or nay?



## thedonutman (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been thinking of tracking down a green Spector Euro, ala Arif from Protest the Hero.

What do you guys think of the colour?


----------



## windu (Jun 19, 2009)

i love the color green, such a pretty color. and i love the green lantern corp, just still a kyle rayners symbol on there and you got yourself a metal bass

that bass looks smexy. go for it!


----------



## liamh (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that's one of the most badass basses ever made, buy it.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 19, 2009)

Go for it, I played a Spector Euro once, probably the best playing bass I have ever played.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 19, 2009)

I like that shade of green. I have a guitar with a similar but darker shade of green. I don't really like the gold hardware, though.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a colour that semi-appeals to me at first, but would probably annoy me with time. Purple, on the other hand... .

I actually think that the gold hardware works in this particular case.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 19, 2009)

If they had a 6-string with dual coil Bartolini's in it, I'm there! LOL! Always dug the Pedulla Buzz basses, too. 

It's not easy being green...

Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 19, 2009)

Green is the best colour ever. Therefore a green bass is good.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome color for any instrument.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm down for green although I prefer either darker varieties (like a pine green) or the total eye burning neon green.


----------



## Johann (Jun 19, 2009)

Man, there's only one thing prettier than a green instrument with gold or chrome hardware... IS TRANSPARENT GREEN WITH GOLDEN HARDWARE!  Plus the fact is a spector (My favourite bass company) gives it a +1,000,000 so most definitely you should be getting one by now to make an epic picstory


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 19, 2009)

Green looks awesome on guitars and basses IMO.


----------

